# Asian Grilled Turkey Cutlets



## mish (Jun 10, 2005)

*Asian Grilled Turkey Cutlets*

1/4 cup soy sauce
2 tablespoons dry sherry or sake (option: chicken broth)
1 tablespoon dark sesame oil
2 teaspoons bottled or fresh minced ginger
1 teaspoon bottled or fresh minced garlic
1 teaspoon sugar
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes or 1 teaspoon hot chili oil
1 package Turkey Breast Cutlets 
1/4 cup thinly sliced green onions
1/2 teaspoon sesame seeds (optional)

In a shallow dish or plastic bag, combine soy sauce, sherry, sesame oil, ginger, garlic, sugar and pepper flakes; mix well. Add cutlets; turn to coat. Cover dish or close bag securely; refrigerate at least 30 minutes or up to 2 hours.

Prepare barbecue grill. Drain cutlets reserving marinade. Grill over medium coals 3 minutes per side or until no longer pink in center. 

Meanwhile, bring reserved marinade to a simmer and cook for 1 minute. Stir in green onions. Sprinkle cutlets with sesame seeds, if desired, and serve cooked marinade as a dipping sauce.


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 10, 2005)

This recipe sounds great, mish.  I wonder if I could substitute rice wine for the sherry?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks, Mish.  Sounds good, I think I'll give it a try.


----------



## mish (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank you Sierra & Andy. I haven't tried it with rice vinegar, but it sure sounds yummy to me.  I'd like to find, maybe an Asian slaw recipe to go with (if there is such a thing), or serve w a cucumber-y dill yogurt salad, rice & some Mandarin oranges. (Making myself hungry here.)


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2005)

Mush: 

Give this a try.
 
Thai Pickled Cucumbers


1 Seedless Cucumber
1 1/2 tsp Salt
1/4 C Rice Vinegar
3 Tb Sugar
2 Shallots, sliced thin
1 Jalapeno Pepper, minced

Slice the cucumber thinly and toss with the salt. Let stand at room temperature for 30 minutes. (Peeling the cuke is optional)

Separately combine the vinegar, sugar, shallots and jalapeno.
 
Drain the cucumber and pat dry with paper towels and toss with the vinegar mixture. Refrigerate until ready to serve.


----------



## mish (Jun 10, 2005)

Andy I only let my best friends call me Mush  


Thanks much, copy paste.  That sounds perfect!

Mish/Mush


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2005)

Ooooops!  Sorry, let me know when I qualify.

Andy M.


----------



## mish (Jun 10, 2005)

Andy, with all your great advice & recipes...you qualify. Smile. Wink.  Thank you!


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 10, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Thank you Sierra & Andy. I haven't tried it with rice vinegar, but it sure sounds yummy to me.  I'd like to find, maybe an Asian slaw recipe to go with (if there is such a thing), or serve w a cucumber-y dill yogurt salad, rice & some Mandarin oranges. (Making myself hungry here.)


 
mish, I hope that I did not confuse things.  Rice wine and rice vinegar are two separate items.  Rice wine also goes by the name of mirin.


----------



## mish (Jun 10, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> mish, I hope that I did not confuse things. Rice wine and rice vinegar are two separate items. Rice wine also goes by the name of mirin.


 
The sake had me confused


----------

